# Bonding issue



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone
I have a 2.5 year old female cockatiel very bonded to us, especially to my husband..she used him as a breeding partner and started laying eggs. We got her a male and they are doing fine in the same cage, but it looks like that the female became even more bonded to my husband!!! She is screaming for him all the time, follows him everywhere...not sure what to do 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All i can suggest is putting her on a long night treatment
Im sure there is another member on here who has the same problem so i hope they will be able to help you


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

She is not doing the mating behavior with my hubby since we got her the male (she does not do mating behavior with him either, however the male would really love that)...but looks like she is still over bonded to him

Thanks


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

She probably still sees your husband as her partner.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes I understand that...but can I do something that helps her to recognize the male as a partner?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would suggest that your husband not have contact with her until she realizes that he's not a mate. Long nights would help her become less hormonal, but it would not change the bonding issue. He needs to not pay attention to her. I know it's hard but it's better for her.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> All i can suggest is putting her on a long night treatment
> Im sure there is another member on here who has the same problem so i hope they will be able to help you


What do you mean by night treatment?


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Mentha said:


> I would suggest that your husband not have contact with her until she realizes that he's not a mate. Long nights would help her become less hormonal, but it would not change the bonding issue. He needs to not pay attention to her. I know it's hard but it's better for her.


Yes I had the same idea, but if Skye cannot be close to my husband...she is screaming like ****, all she wants to do is sit on his shoulder, he probably should move out for a while LOL


----------

